# Leslie's Screened Porch



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello everyone,

After many years of pestering him, my husband is finally building me a screened porch. Yay! It's going to be big: 10' x 14'. It will have screens on 3 sides (the fourth side will connect to the back wall of our shed. The shed has a door and we'll also put in a door that opens onto the deck. So far, he's been putting posts into the ground and getting the foundation built.

Since we are here in the frozen north, porches aren't as popular as they are down south, so local resources are limited for help. I've been looking at lots of internet pictures but I figured I'd tap into the collective wisdom here at KindleBoards. I am sure we have some porch experts!

My major question right now is...what to use for the screens. It seems I can buy custom inserts (expensive); fairly cheap wooden screens from Home Depot (which would require painting); or vinyl screens from HD (not sure I want vinyl...). HD and Lowe's also advertise something called "the screen tight system" which they say is infinitely superior to traditional screening with staple guns and so on. Has anyone ever used screen tight? Thoughts on this?

If anyone has any words of wisdom about porches in general, I am all ears. Keep in mind that we are DIY folks and try to do everything on a shoestring budget, but we still want it to look nice.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My cousin and my mother are both going to be doing screening shortly. 

The system here in FL is aluminum posts and ribs with a channel.  The screen is laid over that and pressed into the channel with rubber spline using a special (but cheap) tool.  I keep one in my house in case of hurricane.  If the screen doesn't rip, I can just push it back in with my tool (which looks like a mini-pizza cutter).  

Now, the screens are rated for 150 mph.  My daughter had this huge domed screen over her pool until about five years ago (forget which hurricane) when the whole thing came down.  What a racket it made.  Now they've built an extended screen room that's hurricane rated.

I'll tell my cousin about the screen tight system.  It might work for him since he's got existing posts and his patio is roofed already.  

I can't understand why porches aren't popular up your way.  One of the things I miss about NJ is the porches.  So we screen our patios because we don't have porches.  Porches are in front of the house and are friendly.  Patios are in the back and are private.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Maybe I said it incorrectly...certainly plenty of people here in Maine have screened porches, especially on vacation homes and big fancy houses on the ocean. But I think we'll be the only house on our street with a screened porch. We've had a nice deck for years but we can't use it in the evening because of mosquitoes. Even during the day we need Off! or citronella candles and by the evening, ie, dinnertime, the mosquitoes are unbearable (thank goodness we are not in a part of the state with black flies!). So...

We had a hot tub for 11 years and got rid of that back in the fall. I said that the big open space would be perfect for a porch--and I was right. Yippee!

The ribs and channel with the pizza cutter sounds a little like the screen tight system. I suppose I should just go to Lowe's and see what it looks like in person. I am having a hard time picturing it.

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Could you incorporate this?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

That's interesting...but I don't think we're going to have a slider. We're probably going to have an Andersen door with two inserts: screen for summer and glass for winter. That's what we have on our three front doors so it would be consistent with those. Plus I am thinking about how to close up the porch for the winter--not to be able to use it but just so the screens don't get damaged from snow and wind. My mother has these plexiglass storm windows that she puts up to cover her screens. They came with her condo so we have no idea where we'd actually buy them.

L


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I have the screen tight system on my screened porch.  It was installed about 10 years ago.  The biggest panels that I have are about 4' x 5'.  I live in the desert and there are gale force winds here in the spring, and not one screen has ever ripped or needed to be replaced.  I had it installed but I think I remember that it went up quite quickly.  I have nothing but praise for the system.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenfrow said:


> I have the screen tight system on my screened porch. It was installed about 10 years ago. The biggest panels that I have are about 4' x 5'. I live in the desert and there are gale force winds here in the spring, and not one screen has ever ripped or needed to be replaced. I had it installed but I think I remember that it went up quite quickly. I have nothing but praise for the system.


Oh, thanks, this is good to know!

L


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

We did a big screened in patio at my parents.  We made our own screens out of the vinyl screen rolls.  just stapled it onto  a wooden frame.  It worked well.  The vinyl can tear easier than the wire screen (not much difference there is some).  It was pretty easy to do.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm not sure what they are called but saw them on TV, the screens are rolled up inside a side mounted tube and you just pull the screen across the opening when you want to use them.  I am going to try to find them for two of my doors going outside as they open out and I don't have room for swinging screen doors inside.  Just a thought for you if you want the versatility of an open porch.


----------



## maryannaevans (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm in Florida, and I have the kind of splined aluminum system that Gertie/Margaret described.  This is my third house with such a system.  They look great for a good long while.

I think you'll enjoy your new outdoor living space.  I put a porch swing, a table, and a grill out there, and added some colorful Japanese lanterns to give it a sense of fun.  Congratulations on your new porch!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

screened porches are great have been around sunrooms, glassed (crank out) types and always liked the ones with tin roofds best ...when me and the crew are not out on the high seas we set and have tea on the porch and plan out our trips...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the porch...

From the outside:


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cedar shakes around the bottom. It looks like my porch is wearing a skirt...LOL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

On the inside:










Looking towards the back of the yard:


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations!  What a beautiful view you have - it looks as though you are living in the middle of a park. Have fun with it!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Margaret said:


> Congratulations! What a beautiful view you have - it looks as though you are living in the middle of a park. Have fun with it!


Thank you, Margaret! We do have a beautiful yard and now I will be able to enjoy it mosquito-free!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I think your screened porch is going to be beautiful! We don't have them around here because we don't have mosquitos. We are able to sit on our front deck in the morning, and our back deck and patio in the afternoon, determined by the position of the sun. I am trying to get DH to install a screen door on the front door so that I can keep the door open during the day.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow!!! What kind of seating are you planning for inside? That looks like an unbelievably nice reading spot! I'm jealous!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh Leslie!
I just love your new porch girl! Many many hours of enjoyment are coming your way. What a great place to curl up and read your K, post some more lovely male pictures for us to enjoy, sit and sip some wine.....oh the possibilities are endless. Enjoy!!!! (you deserve it)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like you hired a good contractor, hope you're paying him enough.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

intinst said:


> Looks like you hired a good contractor, hope you're paying him enough.


We have a barter system: vodka,


Spoiler



sex


, and the occasional lobster.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

908tracy said:


> Oh Leslie!
> I just love your new porch girl! Many many hours of enjoyment are coming your way. What a great place to curl up and read your K, post some more lovely male pictures for us to enjoy, sit and sip some wine.....oh the possibilities are endless. Enjoy!!!! (you deserve it)


Sounds wonderful, doesn't it? Add in a little Words with Friends and life will be perfect out there...


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

There is nothing more satisfying than sitting on a screened porch enjoying the day and watching mosquitoes buzz around on the OUTSIDE of the screen!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree with Jason, I'm jealous.  
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

911jason said:


> Wow!!! What kind of seating are you planning for inside? That looks like an unbelievably nice reading spot! I'm jealous!


Here are some pictures:

Overhead light and fan:










Wall sconces (these will be on the back wall, which is the back of our shed):










Table and chairs: the chairs will have wine red cushions. I ordered six chairs.










The table expands to comfortably seat six:










The table won't be shipped until the first week in August but the chairs are on their way, as are the lights. Woo-wee!

My mother is giving loaning me a white wicker chaise lounge with a green floral cushions; the red in the pattern will match the red cushions on the chairs.

L


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

So when do we all show up for the porch warming?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Leslie, I can't wait to see it all finished.  
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here are some more pictures. From the back yard so you can see the back of the house. The outdoor shower is on the right (next to the grill). The big windows are at the end of the kitchen. We have a little sitting room there.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Another view from the yard:


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I took this one while I was standing by the grill:


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenfrow said:


> So when do we all show up for the porch warming?


You show up, I'll cook lobster! That's a promise...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> Leslie, I can't wait to see it all finished.
> deb


I know, it is going to be gorgeous. It is really exceeding my expectations. It seems so much bigger than I imagined!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

You are going to get so much enjoyment out of that porch. Beautiful view. Congratulations.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that looks gorgeous! I'd love to have a porch like that. It looks like a great place to relax.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Congrats on your new porch! You are going to absolutely love it! We have a 3-season/sunroom in our house and we absolutely love it. It is a great place to read your K. It's so nice to be able to enjoy the outdoors without being carried away by bugs! Be sure and show us the finished product.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> You show up, I'll cook lobster! That's a promise...


Be careful! I'm not that far from you and I LOVE lobster!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I am loving all of your decorating choices Miss Leslie!!

Be sure to post pics when it all comes together. =D

Where are you again dear? I love lobster as well!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow! I went and took a nap and look what happened...

The deck got cleaned up...










a door was installed...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The floor got swept and furniture got moved...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Leslie's new home. Goodbye kitchen table!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Be careful! I'm not that far from you and I LOVE lobster!


Lance may be coming home for July 4th. Albany is on the way from Oneonta. Maybe you can hitch a ride! 



908tracy said:


> I am loving all of your decorating choices Miss Leslie!!
> 
> Be sure to post pics when it all comes together. =D
> 
> Where are you again dear? I love lobster as well!!!


Thank you!

We are in Westbook, Maine, just outside Portland.

L


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh yes, he will go right through here.  My dad has a home in Gloucester, MA, also, which is probably only a few hours from you, although Portland is pretty far up the coast, isn't it?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It is beautiful. You are going to enjoy it so much. What a wonderful view. Have fun!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Oh yes, he will go right through here. My dad has a home in Gloucester, MA, also, which is probably only a few hours from you, although Portland is pretty far up the coast, isn't it?


Portland is just 45 miles from the state line. We are exactly one hour from the toll booths in NH.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kathy said:


> It is beautiful. You are going to enjoy it so much. What a wonderful view. Have fun!


Thank you! I am loving it right now!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Leslie I am SO very jealous of you atm. That is an amazing backyard and screened in porch.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I love your porch. I want to come and sit there.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anne said:


> I love your porch. I want to come and sit there.


All Kindleboarders have an open invitation...


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Leslie, it's GORGEOUS!!!!  I love it.

Sadly, even if I had anything like that, I wouldn't be able to stand the heat and sit out there.  I'm way down here in the Deep South where our temps are over 95 degrees and our humidity is unbearable.  

I'm totally green with envy though!  I can't wait to see pictures when the new furniture is all in place!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

P.S.  In that next to last picture, do I spy someone taking a shower?    (just kidding, but it does look like a head!)


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am very impressed!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> P.S. In that next to last picture, do I spy someone taking a shower?   (just kidding, but it does look like a head!)


Actually, you do spy someone in the shower...that's my husband, taking a hard-earned break.

As for heat and humidity...that's why I love our natural air conditioning. I think I would last about 20 minutes living down south. LOL.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> Congratulations! What a wonderful room and lovely view! Enjoy!
> As the saying goes...Possession is 9/10ths of the law.


She came over today and saw the porch and all the pictures of the furniture and didn't back off on the offer, so I'd say I'm good to go with the chaise. Now I just need to get over to her house with a strong person to pick it up.

L


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Your porch is beautiful!  My dream house for our retirement years includes lots of porches - I think I want them all the way around the house.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It looks fantastic! I'm so jealous! I keep talking about putting in a screened porch, but I just don't know how much we'd use it.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

> As for heat and humidity...that's why I love our natural air conditioning. I think I would last about 20 minutes living down south. LOL.


Come on down. I'll take you to New Orleans and we'll see how long you can last!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We christened the porch with a grilled steak dinner. It was fabulous, absolutely fabulous! The candlelight and ambient light from the house worked well although I am looking forward to the new fan/light and sconces. That will be a plus. I am also looking forward to getting rid of the ratty old PVC chairs, etc., and getting something new. But the porch, itself, is unbelievable. Absolutely amazing..!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Come on down. I'll take you to New Orleans and we'll see how long you can last!


I think I will require many of those drinks. What are they called? Hurricanes? LOL


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes.  Pat O'Brien's hurricanes!

This furniture is not that bad, but I'm sure it will make us appreciate the new furniture even more!!!  What is your average temperature there right now?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I think I might still have a hurricane glass from Pat O'Brian's.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't know about Maine, but upstate New York is very hot and humid.  It was about 88 degrees today with almost 70% humidity.  That's very bad when you don't have central air. Luckily we don't get many days like this, although tomorrow is going to be worse.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Leslie is it fabulous I am pea green with envy!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I am too.  Makes me want to close in my deck.  I love your yard Leslie.  How close are you to the water?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Love your screened porch, Leslie.  I'm full of envy as I sit in my little city apartment on the hottest night so far this summer (AC on, but not very satisfactory).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

corkyb said:


> I am too. Makes me want to close in my deck. I love your yard Leslie. How close are you to the water?


At the end of the yard is a river where we do go swimming. But I assume by water you mean the ocean...we are about 5 miles from that, 8 miles to get to an actual beach with sand and swimming. In the other direction, Sebago Lake is 12 miles up the road, which is also fabulous for swimming and boating.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Yes. Pat O'Brien's hurricanes!
> 
> This furniture is not that bad, but I'm sure it will make us appreciate the new furniture even more!!! What is your average temperature there right now?


We've been having a stretch of very nice weather...temps at night in the high 50s, during the day, 78-80. Of course, this morning it is pouring rain with thunder and lightning so I am back at my kitchen table.

We usually have one "heat wave" during the summer, which is defined as three days with temperatures over 90. Lots of complaining during a heat wave, then it cools off again. LOL.

L


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Beautiful porch. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous! Your husband does stellar carpentry work. A small word of warning (because I have three cats and speak from experience) you don't want to know how easily little paws can shred screens! Don't know if you plan to let your critters share the new porch with you but I'm just saying.....

We had to replace four screens this summer. The small tears in the screens were not really that bad but just large enough to let those darn mosquitos in.


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> That reminds me of a story a vet. once told me. He trained under a country vet. who worked alone and he had a framed screen mounted on the wall. When he wanted to give a cat a shot he thrust the cat (sounds better than "threw" ) onto the screen where the cat hung long enough for him to give him the shot. So, yes, I guess cats can cling to screens.


That's great ^^- love it. Another reason not to de-claw cats.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

That's a very nice looking porch. Enjoy your summer!
  Brenda J.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm constantly repairing my window screens. One of my cats has figured out how to pull the corner out so he can go in and out of the house as he pleases when we have the windows open.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm constantly repairing my window screens. One of my cats has figured out how to pull the corner out so he can go in and out of the house as he pleases when we have the windows open.


My brother and his family lost their cat that way. He was killed by animals in Texas when he snuck out. Actually, I think it might have been a pack of dogs. He was declawed. Very sad. My niece found him and she was home alone and not all that old to handle it. RIP Rockport. It was a long time ago thankfully.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> At the end of the yard is a river where we do go swimming. But I assume by water you mean the ocean...we are about 5 miles from that, 8 miles to get to an actual beach with sand and swimming. In the other direction, Sebago Lake is 12 miles up the road, which is also fabulous for swimming and boating.
> 
> L


Ok, now I am no longer jealous. I officially hate you. JK. Very, very nice. No wonder you have an outdoor shower, river in your backyard.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

That is an awesome porch.  We have a front porch that gets limited use now.  It's so hot, the mosquitoes will carry your off and the grasshoppers this year are awful.
We love the porch during good weather and the porch swing is one of my favorite places.  When we build a house, I want a screened porch, I don't care where we are living then.  I have always wanted a screened porch.

I feel better now.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

That is beautiful! I hope you're enjoying some better weather now. You're going to love the summer sitting out there


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have to say...sitting out here on the porch and using the iPad makes the iPad a whole lot more than an expensive words with friends playing machine! I don't have to worry about the cord (I know I could use the laptop without a cord but I never do) and I can just sit here and kindleboards to my heart's content. And I have my kindle for reading. Sweet!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Things I never noticed til I had a porch: how crappy the house next door looks with the falling done fence around the pool that is never used....and the broken blinds in all the attic windows. Sigh.  Before this lovely view was hidden by the end of my house but now I stick out further in the yard. Oh well.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, you can always just face that lovely backyard all day long.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Well, you can always just face that lovely backyard all day long.


Right. Which I have been working on doing.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

0rrrrrrrrrrr, when your hubby finishes the gorgeous porch, he'll need a project and he can build some type of privacy fence between you and the neighbors!!!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

That is a great porch and fantastic view!   How cold is the water where you go swimming?   It would probably feel like it was freezing to me.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Leslie - it is truly beautiful and wondrous. I know you'll have so many enjoyable times there.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sheltiemom said:


> That is a great porch and fantastic view! How cold is the water where you go swimming? It would probably feel like it was freezing to me.


The river and Sebago Lake warm up quite nicely and are very pleasant by July. The ocean, on the other hand, is very cold -- I think maybe it gets into the high 60s? I have to be really, really hot to get all the way wet in the ocean in Maine.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Leslie - it is truly beautiful and wondrous. I know you'll have so many enjoyable times there.


Thank you. It is wonderful. The overhead light/fan arrived yesterday--it's really nice. I am looking forward to getting that installed.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Will there be a birthday party on the porch in a couple of days?


----------

